# Im so Excited



## Vicky (Jun 23, 2011)

I have found my lovley little cockerpoo I went to see the breeder on Tuesday and I just feel in love with her stright away. She is all chocolate with a strip of white on her front and a tiny bit of white on her front pour. I saw Mum and Dad as well and they are just the most lovley dogs. Dad is the Poodle and he is just a little teddy bear. So placid and relaxed. And Mum was the cocker and as you can imagine she was just all over the place. But still so lovley. And Amanda is just so nice and welcoming too. 
We had a family vote and Cookie was the name that won out. So we are bringing little Cookie back to her new home on 28th of August and I just cant wait. I have already started puppy proofing. 

I have some pictures of Cookie I would love to post them But not sure if I should just yet. As even thou I have paid the deposit.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OH we can't wait to see pics of Cookie!!! but I understand you holding off. she sounds great! it will be a long August of waiting for you!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

No Vicky dont wait please post! Love the name Cookie!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Love the name!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Great news you have found a Cookie 

Did you take pics ??? come on share them with your puppy loving friends Vicky xxx

I am really excited for you ... when can Cookie come home?


----------



## Vicky (Jun 23, 2011)

Aww thankyou eveyone ok ill post the pics. Thankyou my son and Niece thought it up. Jo Jo Cookie is coming home Sun 28th Aug she will be 9 weeks nearly 10 as we are going on holiday 20th til the 27th Aug but luckily Amanda is holding her for us til we get back.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

look at the little baby in your avatar!!! awwwwwwwwww!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Great news Vicky cant wait to meet little Cookie x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hang on is this Amanda Bostock .. or something like that .. sorry terrible with names ..... I think Otto has got their puppy from her too.. I have also contacted this breeder, long time ago though ....before Oakley ....

Cookie is a cool name ... We know a Cookie ..


----------



## Vicky (Jun 23, 2011)

Aww thankyou. JoJo if I understand correctly this is her first Litter of cockerpoo's she normal breeds Labs. But then I could be wrong. The breeder live on a working farm in sussex. So it coud be the same one.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Cookie is a gorgeous name...is he black or choc? Congratulations.

Julia x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Vicky said:


> Aww thankyou. JoJo if I understand correctly this is her first Litter of cockerpoo's she normal breeds Labs. But then I could be wrong. The breeder live on a working farm in sussex. So it coud be the same one.


Yes Amanda Bostock was a breeder I contacted over a year a ago, well some time back maybe when I was searching for cockapoo number 2 :S, anyway she had cockapoos for sale then, chocolate ones... so it maybe a different Amanda ... ignore me  

Send more pics of your little baby .. we need close ups  ha ha ha


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Vicky, see this thread where Otto has just picked a little Choccy girl .. it may be your Cookie's sister  

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=2188&highlight=otto&page=8

Which would be lovely for you & Otto  

I may be completely wrong ... but the pups do look the same and the breeder is called Amanda


----------



## Vicky (Jun 23, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Vicky, see this thread where Otto has just picked a little Choccy girl .. it may be your Cookie's sister
> 
> http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=2188&highlight=otto&page=8
> 
> ...


No you are right it is the amanda that I have brough my Cookie from. ohh how exciting, and she looks just like cookie as well.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I am a bit doppy at times ..... but I always remember a cockapoo breeder, although I didn't buy a puppy from her, and I always remember puppy pics  I am just terrible with names  

Ahh Cocoa and Cookie .. sister on the forum.. that will be lovely.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Well done Vicky, Good choice, Cookie looks lovely.


----------



## Otto (May 13, 2011)

Vicky said:


> No you are right it is the amanda that I have brough my Cookie from. ohh how exciting, and she looks just like cookie as well.


Hi Vicky - spotted this thread. Exciting to see someone else getting a pup from Amanda. Isn't Amanda wonderful...?! We popped over to Hintlesham on Sat, 23rd. Are you far from there...?
Wasn't Harvey a gorgeous, doting father..?! He was my shadow the whole time we were there and leant against me in the house when talking with Amanda.
Wish we could change our membership name - when we first started looking for a Cockapoo, we thought we'd want a boy and Otto was the name we liked, then changed tack and decided we wanted a girl. Maybe a boy next year!!
We're on hols until 20th Aug and pick up Cocoa on the 21st.
All the best!
Trevor (& Berny)


----------



## Vicky (Jun 23, 2011)

Otto said:


> Hi Vicky - spotted this thread. Exciting to see someone else getting a pup from Amanda. Isn't Amanda wonderful...?! We popped over to Hintlesham on Sat, 23rd. Are you far from there...?
> Wasn't Harvey a gorgeous, doting father..?! He was my shadow the whole time we were there and leant against me in the house when talking with Amanda.
> Wish we could change our membership name - when we first started looking for a Cockapoo, we thought we'd want a boy and Otto was the name we liked, then changed tack and decided we wanted a girl. Maybe a boy next year!!
> We're on hols until 20th Aug and pick up Cocoa on the 21st.
> ...


Hi Trevor yes Amanda is so lovley. Im about an hour and half away I dont know if you know the Dratford Bridge but we are a fw miles away from that in bexley. My friend who came with me begged Amanda to let her take Harvey home and now has her heart set on a minture poodle. Im not sure her other half will have much say in it either. lol
You must of almost had pick of the litter when you went and you prob would of seen little Cookie. I went on Tuesday the 30th but I did not see your Cocoa as it was cold that day and Amanda only got the pups out of the run who were for sale. She offered to let me see the rest but it was so chilly I said no. 
We are picking up Cookie on the 28th and I just cant wait. I have brought her so many little bits and bobs already.


----------



## Otto (May 13, 2011)

Vicky said:


> Hi Trevor yes Amanda is so lovley. Im about an hour and half away I dont know if you know the Dratford Bridge but we are a fw miles away from that in bexley. My friend who came with me begged Amanda to let her take Harvey home and now has her heart set on a minture poodle. Im not sure her other half will have much say in it either. lol
> You must of almost had pick of the litter when you went and you prob would of seen little Cookie. I went on Tuesday the 30th but I did not see your Cocoa as it was cold that day and Amanda only got the pups out of the run who were for sale. She offered to let me see the rest but it was so chilly I said no.
> We are picking up Cookie on the 28th and I just cant wait. I have brought her so many little bits and bobs already.



Yes, know the Dartford Bridge very well - back and forth over there very regularly! Yes, we had the difficult task of chossing from the whole litter! Sunday, 21st is our pick up day - day after we return from Cornwall - hope Cocoa will help with all the washing, etc !! Yep, we've bought loads of stuff too - children in charge of the toys side of things! Exciting!!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh lovely that you are all here and getting siblings  I love it ... your pups are lovely and it is so nice hearing you speak to highly about your breeder, it is so important to like your breeder, she will be your friend for life ...  

Count down to puppy collecting day xxx


----------

